# [SOLVED] Two 2x slots that are different colors?



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm confused about something.

In my current Desktop, there are 4 RAM slots.
2 are purple, and 2 are orange.
I was wondering if the colors are supposed to be used for kits or a specific brand of RAM or something, does anyone know?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

They indicate the 2 different channels for paired memory to be installed in. I.E. If you bought just 2 1gb sticks both would go into either the 2 purple slots or the 2 orange slots so the memory can run in dual channel mode


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Ah, I see.
So basically, 2 1Gb Sticks kit in each color section?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> Ah, I see.
> So basically, 2 1Gb Sticks kit in each color section?


Correct. Just make sure they are paired memory other wise you might encounter stability problems.

The 2 1gb sticks were just for reference. Just about any paired memory will work if your motherboard can support it.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Ah, okay, well my computer (the desktop with the two different colors) says it can support up to 4096MB (4.0 GB, I guess), but since I'm running 32-bit Windows XP it'll only utilize 3 or 3.5 Gigs.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> Ah, okay, well my computer (the desktop with the two different colors) says it can support up to 4096MB (4.0 GB, I guess), but since I'm running 32-bit Windows XP it'll only utilize 3 or 3.5 Gigs.


Correct, you will need a 64bit install to utilize all 4gb. I would suggest just 2 2gb modules be used if you decide to upgrade.

Filling all the memory slots can case undervolting problems to the memory.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I was thinking of getting 2 2GB sticks (Possibly Kingston, if they have them) in the near future and then upgrading to something along the lines of Win7 Ultimate 64-bit, sound any good?

I only have one Memory stick in there atm, and here's the info:

RAM : 512 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 245.6 MHz (Unknown) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 512MB (4300)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Apacer Technology


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Stick with G.Skill, OCZ or corsair. I personally prefer G.Skill. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231148

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

I would choose the first option if you can control voltage and timings in the bios. 
Other wise go with the second one listed.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Yeah, I'm barely known around BIOS, so I might take the second one. :]


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

What is your motherboard?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Acer EM61SM/EM61PM
Chipset: NVIDIA MCP61 - Rev. A2
Southbridge: NVIDIA MCP61
LPCIO: ITE

Everything's stock.
Everything's factory manufactured.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Sorry to invade another one of your topics kyle xD but I wish to point something out.

Filling all the RAM slots up doesn't matter if you don't overclock...

Also, I prefer OCZ ram. If you can find same-spec RAM from OCZ cheaper then go for that one...


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Yeah, since you said that.
I'm beginning to rethink upgrading this PC and just do everything with the one I build.
Because I can't OC this one anyways.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Sorry to invade another one of your topics kyle xD but I wish to point something out.
> 
> Filling all the RAM slots up doesn't matter if you don't overclock...
> 
> Also, I prefer OCZ ram. If you can find same-spec RAM from OCZ cheaper then go for that one...


Did not know this. Was under the impression that filling them up could or might cause issues. I know every motherboard auto sets its memory up differently. 

Maybe im just too cautious :laugh:


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

 Haha, yea.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> Haha, yea.


Which ever route you choose just try to stick to the 3 brands listed. Can't go wrong with them. Of course everyone's preference will be different so some research will need to be done to figure which will suit your needs the best.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

All I'm looking for, is a brand that's fast.. and one that doesn't lose it's memory so quickly.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

The reason that Hardware teamers say this is due to the strain on the North-bridge when you have all RAM-slots filled and an overclocked CPU running.

There is no problems with filling all the slots when you haven't overclocked...

About motherboards being set differently - the only other setup rather then dual-channel I know of is tri-channel RAM slots for core i7 (not core i5s though...)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Kyle Scene said:


> All I'm looking for, is a brand that's fast.. and one that doesn't lose it's memory so quickly.


Not sure what you mean by "lose its memory?" Fast memory at 800mhz is memory with a CAS of 4. Which would be my first option i listed for you. But that will require bios tweaking. The second is fool proof and will still be faster than what you have. Any OCZ, corsair or what i listed will preform well. I would stick to units with a CAS of 5 sense most mobo's default to this.



Redeye3323 said:


> The reason that Hardware teamers say this is due to the strain on the North-bridge when you have all RAM-slots filled and an overclocked CPU running.
> 
> There is no problems with filling all the slots when you haven't overclocked...
> 
> About motherboards being set differently - the only other setup rather then dual-channel I know of is tri-channel RAM slots for core i7 (not core i5s though...)


No iv noticed that motherboards will set up there speed and timings differently from one another. Thats good info though and i thank you :smile: Ill keep this in mind when i don't oc.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kyle Scene said:


> All I'm looking for, is a brand that's fast.. and one that doesn't lose it's memory so quickly.


Lose it's memory?

Just get as much GB of RAM as you PC can use (4GB, more isn't needed unless for heavy-video editing) and that is good enough...

Glad to hear it MM.

I am not the best with RAM but I was wondering what your views on the DDR2 v DDR3 views are...


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

I'm not getting RAM nor upgrading to 64-bit until I can purchase the parts for my own build.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Sorry to sound stupid but what is CAS?

I know about latencies, is it that?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Glad to hear it MM.
> 
> I am not the best with RAM but I was wondering what your views on the DDR2 v DDR3 views are...


Well from a math perspective DDR3 at 1600mhz with a CAS of 8 is no faster than DDR2 800mhz with a CAS of 4. Never tried tried DDR3 so can't say from a hands on point of view but from a math perspective the timings need to come down or the speed needs to increase to become faster. Nothing a simple OC can't due though.

I stuck with DDR2 because DDR3 looked to be about 20 or so more dollars on average not to mention the price of the mobo needed for it.

DDR3 with a CAS of 7 looks to be 120ish. Did't even bother looking at memory with a CAS of 6 lol.



Redeye3323 said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but what is CAS?
> 
> I know about latencies, is it that?


Correct. Your 5-5-5-15 or whatever its set at. I use CAS cause thats what i tend to see timings being referenced as when you purchase them.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Lol, you guys lost me


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> I'm not getting RAM nor upgrading to 64-bit until I can purchase the parts for my own build.


Thats a wise decision. Money dumped into a prebuilt is a one way street with little gains to be seen


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

CAS sound easier to understand but less technical.

Is it possible to lower the CAS of DDR3 through overclocking then?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> Lol, you guys lost me


Lets do some simple math here for ya lol

Lets take memory that is 800mhz. Lets assume it dumps 800mhz every 4 secs. After 30min it would have dropped 6000mhz worth of data. 

Now lets take 1600mhz being dumped ever 8 secs. After 30mins it would have dumped 6000mhz worth of data also.

Of course this abstracted above to make it easier to understand.

The math is this.

1600(mhz)/8(CAS)x30(time)

same applies for the 800mhz 667mhz ect ect.... just simple math. hope this makes sense


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

IF it has 4 slots and only supports 4 gig there is a good chance it will only support 1 gig per slot. use the Crucial configuration utility to find out for sure> www.crucial.com


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> CAS sound easier to understand but less technical.
> 
> Is it possible to lower the CAS of DDR3 through overclocking then?


I refer to CAS loosely. When you oc you memory sometimes a high CAS is not possible. You will have to loosin the timings. I.E. instead of 800mhz at 4-4-4-12 It would have to be 5-5-5-15 to become stable at anything above 900mhz. Mine was unstable at 900mhz with a CAS of 4. This of course is using my memory as reference. But if you do the math i would have to oc my memory to at least a 1000mhz to see the same speed i see at 800mhz with a CAS of 4.

There is no point in ocing the memory if you can get it stable at the lowest possible CAS.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



wrench97 said:


> IF it has 4 slots and only supports 4 gig there is a good chance it will only support 1 gig per slot. use the Crucial configuration utility to find out for sure> www.crucial.com


I'm not going to be upgrading RAM in this computer.
I'm going to wait until I go with my Build so I'll know how to do it right.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

@Wrench, I think we were talking abot 32-bit OSes using upto 4GB...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> @Wrench, I think we were talking abot 32-bit OSes using upto 4GB...


No, he stated his motherboard supports a maximum of 4gb. 32 will not read 4gb anyway. only 3.5. uses only 3


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

@MM wouldn't that make DDR2 better then DDR3 then. Why is everyone upgrading?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> @MM wouldn't that make DDR2 better then DDR3 then. Why is everyone upgrading?


No, point being that you won't find ddr2 800mhz running any faster than 4-4-4-12 timings. A little fine tuning might get you somewhere but not far. Go look at new egg. Using ddr3 1600mhz as reference again you can see that they now have timings in the 7 and 6 ranges. They are just pricy.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Thanks for clearing that up MM

Any more RAM questions Kyle?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

At this point in time, no.
Reason for 'no' is, I've got a headache, I can't think straight.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> I was thinking of getting 2 2GB sticks (Possibly Kingston, if they have them) in the near future and then upgrading to something along the lines of Win7 Ultimate 64-bit, sound any good?


My reference was to this post where the OP was looking at 2, 2 gig sticks to make the 4 gig


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Thanks for your help aswell wrench97, even if it was late.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Better late then never 8-P

I'm probs gunna get some sleep now (nearly 1.30am here)


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Alright, mate.
Goodnight, have a good'n.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Good rule of thumb is, The faster your memory is the less of it you need. 

Example: if you have ever played AvP you know its a memory hog. Well on my dads rig which is similar to mine he is using 4gb of pny 800mhz ram at 6-6-6-18. While running the game it will consume anywhere in between 1.5-1.9 gb of memory. On mine with memory in my sig its never consumed more than 1.2gb while running.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

would it use less on a ddr3 machine then?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't say. On paper it should as long as the timings are fast enough but whether or not its noticeable i can not say. Never tried DDR3. DDR3 just looks fast but i think the big plus i can see is the power it requires to achieve these speeds. mines rated for 1.8-2.0 volts to run at rated speeds. Most DDR3 only need 1.65v to run as fast as mine or some modules can run faster at that power. 

It seems like its all the hype just cause its new in my opinion. Maybe when prices drop ill order a motherboard and a paired set and see how it really performs but for now im content.

Iv just taken a look at your system. We could try running some memory bench testing to see if it really is faster or not at a given speed if you would like? might be fun lol.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

What program would we be using?

Also, I haven't overclocked...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Ahh ya i see. Im not too sure myself to be honest. What is your FSB at?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

FSB?

Sorry mate, I know some of hardware stuff but I will learn from looking over the Hardware section when possible.

I am a Games Team first so once I have done that I have a look around from time to time


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> FSB?
> 
> Sorry mate, I know some of hardware stuff but I will learn from looking over the Hardware section when possible.
> 
> I am a Games Team first so once I have done that I have a look around from time to time


Ah ok. Download CPU-z. It will tell you everything about your computer insides.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Much prefer PC Wizard 2010 myself. 

What specs do you want?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

It should tell you what your overall fsb speed is. Like 800mhz 1066 mhz ect ect. After that i can adjust mine to run at the same speed. Should make testing the different ram a little more accurately because they will be limited to the same amount of bandwith. It will just boil down to who simply has the faster ram.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Hey mate, here is the info you require


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

never mind now. someone has already done the work for us.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ram-speed-tests,1807-13.html

Scroll down to the memory test part and you can see where the different timings and speed all fit in the big picture. 

As you will see timings are just as important as speed.

Reading your charts and doing the math will prove that your memory will be no faster or slower than mine with the way both are set up. Yours just consumes less power at the same speeds as mine. I think that is what DDR3 is really about. It energy efficient at these speeds where as DDR2 is not. I need at least 1.8v to get my memory to perform alongside yours where as you only require 1.65 if that. If i want to run my memory at 1066 i need a whopping 2v and have to loosen my timings to 5-5-5-15. Same as yours. 

Your just consuming far less power while doing it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

I would not call it far less power a little less but it is a step in the progression as now there is 1.3v "Green" sticks out.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Wow, thanks for the lesson. I learnt a lot and I know see why people are going DDR3.

So, excluding Voltage, there is no noticeable differences (not talking about latencies and stuff here, just performance)

Thanks for taking the time out to explain this stuff, it's appreciated...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Their is a difference as the chipsets get newer from 800 to 1600 you'll feel a little difference, you have to look at as small steps not giant leaps, to upgrade from 800 to 1600 just to have faster memory would be a waste but from DDR 400 or DDR2 533 it will be noticeable, bottom line when it's time upgrade the entire package is important with each piece contributing to the progression.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



wrench97 said:


> Their is a difference as the chipsets get newer from 800 to 1600 you'll feel a little difference, you have to look at as small steps not giant leaps, to upgrade from 800 to 1600 just to have faster memory would be a waste but from DDR 400 or DDR2 533 it will be noticeable, bottom line when it's time upgrade the entire package is important with each piece contributing to the progression.


Consider his words. The memory is only as fast as the rest of the system. Like i said i have never tried DDR3 but on paper if the timings are too high you will not notice a difference. As the speed increases and timings decrease that is where it will really begins to shine it seems. At this point i see no reason to upgrade unless you have just built a new i7 or i5 rig where DDR3 will more than likely be the standard.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Lol, lucky i have DDR3 ram then xD


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Hey guys, sorry I haven't spoken to ya'll in awhile.
Been looking for a job. :O


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't spoken to ya'll in awhile.
> Been looking for a job. :O


Burger King not work then?

I think we lost you back when we were chatting about RAM lol.

There are 2 types of RAM that are the main ones used thesedays. They are DDR2 and DDR3. We were just discussing the differences between them.

Any more problem?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Lose it's memory?
> 
> Just get as much GB of RAM as you PC can use (4GB, more isn't needed unless for heavy-video editing) and that is good enough...
> 
> ...


ddr 2 = cheap and just as fast as ddr 3.

ddr 3 = expensive, still a bit slow and you need to get the setup right for the ram to work well

Although this will change in the next few months.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Thanks for summing it up well greenbrucelee...

That will help out the OP...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Redeye3323 said:


> Thanks for summing it up well greenbrucelee...
> 
> That will help out the OP...


yeah lol, we got a little deep into it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



MonsterMiata said:


> yeah lol, we got a little deep into it.


Thanks for that anyway.

It was very helpful and informative and other people may read over this in the future and it will teach them what it used to be like :tongue:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Just did a little proof reading. I mixed seconds up with min lol. The math doesn't make sense lol. It should be every 30 secs as the representation instead of 30 min lol


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

Lol, tbh I didn't notice it...


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*



Kyle Scene said:


> :4-dontkno


Just maybe we can get back to what you need, however I no longer know what that may be so ask away Kyle.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

hehe, soz for confusing you Kyle.

I think this thread has done it's job (and a bit more) so can you mark it Solved Kyle (in thread tools menu at the top).

We should leave this thread to get archived now.

Redeye3323 8^)


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Two 2x slots that are different colors?*

My friend and myself have started our own little money making thing,
His uncle bought mirrors from the Army, Navy and Military and all of that stuff,
And we're selling them for $5-$10 each.
Since we have about 600 of them, I figure we'll make a bit of $$ from some of them. ;]


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a bit for maths for you.

If you sold them all at $5 then you would make $3000
If you sold them all at $10 then you would make $6000
If you sold half at $5 and half at $10 then you would make $4500

Should pay for your Gaming PC if you can sell all of them...

Good luck with that mate
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I doubt we'll sell even 1/4 of them.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Even 1200 bucks would be enough to build a decent gaming rig. Not like you need a top of the line quad core. A decent dual core, psu, ect shouldn't run that much


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

MonsterMiata said:


> Even 1200 bucks would be enough to build a decent gaming rig. Not like you need a top of the line quad core. A decent dual core, psu, ect shouldn't run that much


Your right on that one MM.

Get one with an awesome card and an decent CPU and it will play all games on medium settings...


----------

